# Surface temperature gauge



## pcunite (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm new to charcoal grilling and need to find a temperature gauge that will read the surface (at the grill) temperature and still be visible with the lid closed in under a minute. I already know I can hit 550F within the first 10 minutes. Any opinions on the following?

Thermoworks dial:
http://thermoworks.com/products/dial/pt ... escription

Which probe to get?
http://thermoworks.com/products/handheld/TW8060.html 


For testing internal temp food I *own* this:
http://thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt301wa.html


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2012)

First off, there's no real need to cook anything over 350º.  Some will have different opinions on this, however there is no benefit.  With that said, control your temps on the way up by working the vents and you don't/shouldn't use a thermometer when grilling.  Just my opinion, as I have learned thermometers simply add confusion.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 13, 2012)

If you still "gotta" have 'em ... 

ET-73-RediChek

Thermapen


----------



## pcunite (Jun 13, 2012)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> First off, there's no real need to cook anything over 350º.



Okay ... I did not think so, it sounded so high! That is why a temp guage (for a newbie) would be helpful so I can see what gets me to 350º.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2012)

I do my burgers and steaks at the 500 - 600 degree mark.


----------



## Max1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pizza is suppose to be done at around 750 - 800

LOL Just instigating guys WOOT WOOT

And yes I do make Fire Roasted Pizza on my Kettle!!!!!

This is what I use to get surface temperature, it works through glass and windows and such, so you can get a reading while you are inside Non-Contact Laser Thermoter


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 27, 2012)

I've seen that at Harbor Freight and thought it would be fun to have


----------



## Tri Tip (Jun 30, 2012)

What Larry said and Buzz. my grill gets upwards of 700-800 at the grate that would melt just about any thermometer. If i'm cooken offset in my grill use the ready check.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jul 1, 2012)

When I cook steaks, I cook as hot as I can get it, so no thermometer involved.  Pizzzas,  500 to 600 most of the time, so I use the thermometer that came with my smoker.  
Those laser/no contact thermometers are fun, but they only work with surface temperatures, so they're not really helpful for pit temperatures or internal food temperatures.

I do have a _Stoker_ that I'll use if I'm not going to be able to givr my full attention to cooking, and a _Redi-Chek_ but the batteries are always dead.

BOB


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I do my burgers and steaks at the 500 - 600 degree mark.



Why? There is NO benefit. You cannot cook them the entire time at those temps. So why fight bringing temps up and down? Oh wait, you use a gas grill, so you turn a knob......nevermind, tha's not really grilling so you don't really understand. Sometimes I think you just like to argue without producing your facts.


----------

